# new tank location using PVC in basement?



## Benchwrench (Apr 24, 2011)

Since I'm an electrician I need to ask the plumbing experts out there for some advice;

Our old Indiana home has a defective bladder type tank which was installed in the crawl space some 30 feet from the the well with 1.25" PVC. (From the tank to the basements foundation wall it's reduced to 3/4" copper through out the home.)

I have purchased a new replacement 86 gallon tank and am locating it an additional 60' farther using 1.25" sch.80 PVC however, this new tank will be located in the mechanical room in the basement. This new run of pipe needs to be strapped to the ceiling joists of the basement to get to the new location.
Are there any requirements or ideas regarding running and strapping 1.25" PVC pipe in the basement ? 
Will PVC be acceptable across the ceiling in a basement Since my situation is only for a cold run to the well tank or do I have to plumb it with 1.25" Copper once it makes a transition from the crawlspace across the basement ceiling to the new tank location, why ?
 
The total length of 1.25 " PVC pipe from the well head to the new tank location is maybe 90'.

Could someone tell me if I have all the following components plumbed in the correct order ..?

(from well casing) ---> 90' 1.25" PVC ---> Tank Manifold ---> 1" reducer nipple ---> 1" PVC ball valve---> Pressure Regulator ---> 1" I/O "big blue" PVC Filter housing ---> 1" PVC ball valve ---> 3/4" reducer bushing ---> to existing 3/4" copper plumbing through out home via water softener.

Does the above sound about right ? am I forgetting something ?

I appreciate your input guys, Thanks.

Bench


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I would like to help you but to be honest this is a very poor first post. I don't care if you do own a business or not, you can't just come here and not introduce yourself and ask for a plumber to design your plumbing system. Think about it, you sound like a homeowner looking to save a buck.

Call a plumber

Mike


----------



## Benchwrench (Apr 24, 2011)

you're right, I do own this home (a home owner) , I like to save a buck and I need to maintain it.
I even mow my own lawn.
Thank you for your input.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Benchwrench said:


> you're right, I do own this home (a home owner) , I like to save a buck and I need to maintain it.
> I even mow my own lawn.
> Thank you for your input.


Thanks for the introduction. I'm sure you will get a ton of answers here now that we know who you are.:laughing:

Good luck, make sure you own a quality shop vac.:thumbsup:


----------



## Benchwrench (Apr 24, 2011)

If I can ever help you, just let me know.

Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## PARENOS (Nov 24, 2008)

*Sch 40 pipe and fittings*

I had to pick up something at Home crepo today and saw the price on sch 40 pvc and fittings. I then thought that my supplier was screwing me. So this afternoon I called around and got prices. Home depots price is $10 a 10 foot section of 3 inch, cheapest other suppliers could offer would be 12.60 a skid of pipe. Also fittings are about 30 cents cheaper than my supplier. Wondering if my area is just way over priced, or if other people are running into this?


----------



## Benchwrench (Apr 24, 2011)

Our local plumbing supplier sells 20' sticks of 1¼" Sch. 80 @ .91 cents/ ft.
Sticks of Sch. 80 1¼" Threaded down pipe goes for $1.24/ft. 
These prices seem in line compared to Lowe's 10 footers Sch. 40 @ $3.43 / 10' stick
Hope that helps.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I would never pipe any water I intended to drink or bathe in in PVC.


----------



## Benchwrench (Apr 24, 2011)

nearly every well casing and downpipe out here is PVC as well as the run to the home.


----------



## Benchwrench (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm still going to check with the local inspector to make sure but in the 2009 UPC code book, chart 6-4, has this little notation at the bottom of the chart for PVC...

"notation: 1, For Building Supply *or cold water applications*."

It appears that code allows for PVC for cold water applications_ inside the building.
_


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, you can ABSOLUTELY use PVC for water supply.


----------



## Benchwrench (Apr 24, 2011)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Thanks for the introduction. I'm sure you will get a ton of answers here now that we know who you are.:laughing:
> 
> Good luck, make sure you own a quality shop vac.:thumbsup:


BTW, Thanks for advertising your company's integrity amongst peers.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Benchwrench said:


> BTW, Thanks for advertising your company's integrity amongst peers.


Please explain? I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## catspaw (Oct 29, 2008)

Benchwrench said:


> I'm still going to check with the local inspector to make sure but in the 2009 UPC code book, chart 6-4, has this little notation at the bottom of the chart for PVC...
> 
> "notation: 1, For Building Supply *or cold water applications*."
> 
> ...


table 6-4 prohibits pvc in a building. the column for water distribution piping is blank. read the definitions of "building supply" and "water distribution piping" in chapter 2!:thumbsup:


----------

